# Solar electric fencing



## CheltenhamChicken (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi , I’m thinking of getting a solar energiser to keep the foxes away. Does anyone have any experience of using a Gallagher s20 with 50m of netting?

Will it really keep fully charged in the uk all year round?

Thanks


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have electric fencing. Either needs 3 rods in the ground for ground. An animal has to make contact with it while they make contact with the ground. And you have to be sure it's not touching weeds or grass. It works great with horses and dogs, but I don't know that much about fox behavior.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

I don't know about the UK - winter would certainly be 'iffy'...
I used it with great success on corralling my rabbits - until the charge got too low then they simply chewed their way out!
I have since repaired it and it works well, but you have got to keep the charge up. Can you get a box that will give you either solar or battery? I have an ingenious neighbor who runs his fence on a car battery...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Mine is a plug in to electric


----------



## willys55 (Oct 26, 2016)

we have a solar powered fence, works good, as far as keeping out foxes, not so sure how you would do that.......as mentioned they need to come into contact with the ground and the fence at the same time and any thing that comes into contact with the fence at ground level will deplete the charge and zap effect, weeds, brush even sticks and branches


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

I don't know, we don't have that issue here. I would think it would keep most predators out.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hopefully the predator will sniff the fence with his nose before he tries it out.


----------

